# S: odds and ends



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I received an odds and ends bag of wool and hand carded into Rolags and spun it up, played it with commercial silk/lurex. I relay like how it turned out. Kind of reminds me of a stained glass window. What do you think?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Black always adds a depth to any yarn.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty. And I agree about the resemblance to a stained glass window.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WoW! that is colorful.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful!! Love the black and sparkles with the colors


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

May I ask, what is the sparkle?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That came out really pretty and does look like stained glass.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love color and that is very colorful and OH so pretty. I see a hat or mitts there. Some thing to brighten a cold day with.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> May I ask, what is the sparkle?


There is lurex (silver) in the black silk.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Cookie61868 said:


> There is lurex (silver) in the black silk.


Thank you!????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, it really does look like a stained-glass window! Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

it is beautiful


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes my fingers itch to pick up some needles. That is gorgeous yarn.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful, reminds me of the northern lights


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

you have inspired me to do some blending then play with the results


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

